# Neuroscience research in South Australia



## mrakoski (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello all!

I am planning to move to South Australia on a Prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300) and I am curious about possibly working within the scientific research community in Adelaide.

I have a master's degree in Neuroscience obtained in the US and a bachelor's degree in Psychology obtained in the US. I also have two years of laboratory experience working as a Staff Research Associate as well as experience in clinical mental health treatment.

If anyone has any info on the research community in Adelaide or any tips on how to go about performing my job search I would be in your debt!

Thanks all,

-Mike


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

mrakoski said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am planning to move to South Australia on a Prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300) and I am curious about possibly working within the scientific research community in Adelaide.
> 
> ...


Hi
You would probably be best to wait until you arrive as most employers are not interested in people who are overseas.
Be prepared and bring all your transcripts of studies with you as you will need them to get your qualifications assessed, with the exception of a few Commonwealth countries and some specific overseas institutions, most overseas qualifications have no direct equal in Australia.
After saying that, if you profession is in demand you may find it relatively easy to find a position.
The sad thing is that there are many overseas trained graduates driving taxis, what a waste of talent!


----------

